# Aurora Stove Model Identification



## 69_Eliminator (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello All!  I bought an older insert about a month and a half ago.  It didn't have any name on the front and I didn't see any kind of information plaque on it anywhere.  I stopped at a local chimney store to check them out and the owner of the chimney store said that this insert is an Aurora brand and that Aurora went out of business in 1983.

I wanted to see if anyone could identify which model this insert is.  I would like to see if I can find an owner's manual online.  If anyone has one of these and can give me some tips on how they burn theirs that would be great. I am okay at burning it, but far from an expert. 


Thanks!


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 29, 2013)

See my post in your other thread about smoking.


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Dec 29, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> See my post in your other thread about smoking.


I saw it and responded in the other thread.  Thanks!


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Dec 29, 2013)

Hogwildz found a place that sells parts for my insert and provided this link: http://www.woodstoveparts.info/Aurora_Parts.html

Mine looks extremely close to the top picture.  I hope this may help someone identify which model Aurora stove I have.


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Dec 29, 2013)

I just found out that my Aurora insert is model number 3L1X and it was manufactured by Diversified Products.  I searched the internet pretty well and found absolutely nothing.  I was told that when it was new it did come with a manual.  It would be nice if I could find a .pdf file of that manual, but looks the odds of the are slim to none


----------



## hsivd (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I just purchased the same model insert. Mine is an Aurora 301 firebird. It came with owners manual and installation instructions. However everything seems outdated and I am not sure about installation. I am curious how yours is installed? I can also scan the manual and send it to you. Thanks


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Dec 18, 2014)

I ran mine last year as a slammer setup because I couldn't afford a liner.  It is outdated and everyone here is going to recommend you run a liner.  I just adapted a liner to mine and re-installed it last weekend- it works great!  I attached a couple pics of it.

I would love to see the manual if you were able to send it to me; I'll send you my email in a PM.


----------



## hsivd (Dec 18, 2014)

Is that an 8" liner? My insert has a damper on the back. Did you customize an adapter? I will scan the manual this evening.


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Dec 18, 2014)

hsivd said:


> Is that an 8" liner? My insert has a damper on the back. Did you customize an adapter? I will scan the manual this evening.


it's a 7" liner.  Mine had a flap too, I cut it off to make the adapter work.  The aparter and liner came from Fireside Chimney Supply.  I think the adapter was right around $100.


----------



## Bearcat_Fan (Jan 3, 2015)

69_Eliminator said:


> it's a 7" liner.  Mine had a flap too, I cut it off to make the adapter work.  The aparter and liner came from Fireside Chimney Supply.  I think the adapter was right around $100.



Hello, signed up to this forum just to ask this question.  Someone just gave me an identical insert and I was hoping there was some way to convert the damper to a match up with a liner.  Can't seem to find that adapter piece on Fireside Chimney Supply.  Do you have a part number or will they know what I'm talking about when I call them?  Also, can I get a copy of the manual?


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Jan 7, 2015)

Bearcat_Fan said:


> Hello, signed up to this forum just to ask this question.  Someone just gave me an identical insert and I was hoping there was some way to convert the damper to a match up with a liner.  Can't seem to find that adapter piece on Fireside Chimney Supply.  Do you have a part number or will they know what I'm talking about when I call them?  Also, can I get a copy of the manual?


Sorry it took me a few days to get back to you on this; I was tied up with another project.  Here is the link for what you will need to adapt a liner to the Aurora.  It worked great on mine after I cut the damper off.  http://www.firesidechimneysupply.com/flexible-liner-components/insert-boot.html

Shoot me a Private Message with your email address and I will look up the manual and send it over to you.


----------



## Bearcat_Fan (Jan 7, 2015)

69_Eliminator said:


> Sorry it took me a few days to get back to you on this; I was tied up with another project.  Here is the link for what you will need to adapt a liner to the Aurora.  It worked great on mine after I cut the damper off.  http://www.firesidechimneysupply.com/flexible-liner-components/insert-boot.html
> 
> Shoot me a Private Message with your email address and I will look up the manual and send it over to you.



PM Sent!


----------



## Blaze1414 (Dec 16, 2016)

69_Eliminator said:


> I ran mine last year as a slammer setup because I couldn't afford a liner.  It is outdated and everyone here is going to recommend you run a liner.  I just adapted a liner to mine and re-installed it last weekend- it works great!  I attached a couple pics of it.
> 
> I would love to see the manual if you were able to send it to me; I'll send you my email in a PM.





69_Eliminator said:


> I ran mine last year as a slammer setup because I couldn't afford a liner.  It is outdated and everyone here is going to recommend you run a liner.  I just adapted a liner to mine and re-installed it last weekend- it works great!  I attached a couple pics of it.
> 
> I would love to see the manual if you were able to send it to me; I'll send you my email in a PM.




Hi, 
We just bought a house and inherited a wood burning stove. We had someone out to clean it and they informed us that the set up we had was dangerous and recommended that we buy a new insert and install a liner up the chimney. We really like ours and don't want to purchase a new one if we can make ours work. We got online to see if there was any info on our specific model and found this forum. This is pretty much the only info that we have found at all on our type of stove. It looks like yours is almost identical to what we have. We would love to be able to modify it like what you have done, run a liner and attach an adapter. I see where you posted what adapter you purchased, but was wondering what liner you bought? Also, in you pic of the adapter what did you use to seal the outer edges? Fire proof caulk?? Sorry for so many questions and thank you so much for posting your info, it has been so helpful 
If you happen to have the manual handy we would love a copy 
Here is a pic of our aurora. We will be changing that brass trim soon too.


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2016)

This is a year old thread. You may get better responses by starting a new one with your installation specifics. Liner can be purchased at many locations. You could start with Rockford Supply to get an idea.
https://www.rockfordchimneysupply.com/


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello, I am glad to see that you are thinking of modifying your Aurora like I did to run a liner.  No problem on the questions.  I used a high temperature caulk/sealant to seal the adapter to the insert.  I bought the liner from the same place I got the adapter from- https://www.firesidechimneysupply.com/  I am using a 7" flexible liner.  8" is usually recommended for an older non-EPA style stove like the Auroras, but I was thinking about one day getting an EPA stove and they are supposed to run 6" liners and wouldn't want to buy another liner for a newer stove so I split the difference and got a 7" liner, it works great!

If you want to send me a private message with your email address I can send you the documentation I have on the Aurora stoves.

If you are somewhat handy you can do the modifications, adapt the stove and install the liner, it really wasn't bad at all.

Good luck with your Aurora and let me know if you have any other questions.

By the way, make sure your chimney is good and clean before installing the liner, mine had a lot of stage 3 creosote which was a PITA to get rid of.


----------



## Slgbaby (Mar 20, 2017)

69_Eliminator said:


> Hello All!  I bought an older insert about a month and a half ago.  It didn't have any name on the front and I didn't see any kind of information plaque on it anywhere.  I stopped at a local chimney store to check them out and the owner of the chimney store said that this insert is an Aurora brand and that Aurora went out of business in 1983.
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone could identify which model this insert is.  I would like to see if I can find an owner's manual online.  If anyone has one of these and can give me some tips on how they burn theirs that would be great. I am okay at burning it, but far from an expert.
> 
> ...


I have this exact stove and in searching for new homeowners insurance they are asking if my stove is UL listed. This stove has no identifying information on it at all except the name plate on the front, does your manual mention UL listing?? I know this thread is forever old and it's a long shot just hoping for an answer


----------



## 69_Eliminator (Mar 23, 2017)

There is no identifying tags on my stove either.  I'm pretty sure it is not UL listed, but I can check the paperwork on my home computer when I get a chance and let you know.  My insurance company didn't ask when I told them I was using it.


----------



## jstuttler (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello! We purchased a house which had an Aurora insert left behind by the previous owner. They said they used it when they lived here 7+ years ago. It is not installed currently. We would like to install it and are not sure where to begin. Reading through the earlier information in this thread is helpful. I know this is a very old thread, but if the manual is still available, we would like to have a copy also. Additionally, our insert is very rusted and in less than ideal condition aesthetically. What do you recommend to recondition the surface? Thank you in advance and I hope someone still sees this post.


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2020)

The stove looks like it has been ridden hard. Check it very thoroughly for damage from overfiring.


----------



## MikeGior (Apr 18, 2022)

69_Eliminator said:


> Hello, I am glad to see that you are thinking of modifying your Aurora like I did to run a liner.  No problem on the questions.  I used a high temperature caulk/sealant to seal the adapter to the insert.  I bought the liner from the same place I got the adapter from- https://www.firesidechimneysupply.com/  I am using a 7" flexible liner.  8" is usually recommended for an older non-EPA style stove like the Auroras, but I was thinking about one day getting an EPA stove and they are supposed to run 6" liners and wouldn't want to buy another liner for a newer stove so I split the difference and got a 7" liner, it works great!
> 
> If you want to send me a private message with your email address I can send you the documentation I have on the Aurora stoves.
> 
> ...


Can I also have a copy of the manual - pdf?

Thanks a million,
Mike G 
mikegior333@gmail.com


----------

